# Sony " FAILURE" message?



## The Assassyn

Just installed a CD in a friends car. Simply unhooked the old sony and hooked up the new one using the same harness. Ran RCA's and all that and subs beat fine. But 6x9's ( Which were old as hell and garbage before install. ) REALY sound bad now and are going nutz. And the deck gives a failure message when its turned on.

Suggestions?

I am thinking the wiring for the 6X9's are bad. Cant be the front speakers because they are not connected as he has not got any yet for the car. ( Its a old monte ).


----------



## S10laynframe

Try disconnecting the speakes from the rear of the harness and test the power and then each channel seperately. That should help confirm or rule out your "bad wiring" idea..


----------



## Brahma Brian

The harness could be slightly different, I have seen that to be true of several Sony harness connectors, they appear to be the same, but they like to change pin placement on a couple of the wires...

I would verify that the harness is exactly the same as the one for the h/u you installed...

I would rule that out first, then go from there...


----------



## ice64berg

"that cd player hates your guts yo!"

what did you do to it ...and is there a reset button?


----------



## The Assassyn

I figured out what the problem was. the speakers were "CRAP" someone blew them and apparently tried to "rewire" them on the cone with electrical take and cut up speaker wire. 

It was a mess. everytime the bass would hit and the woofer had to move it was smacking wires all over the place. I told him i might be able to rewire them hte right way but there will be no guaranties. the speakers seem to be in good condition besides the crap
"repair/alteration" 

I think the old owner tried to manualy stop the woofer from working so just the mid and hi's would. The speakers were 3 way Opimus ( Radio Shack specials about 3-4 years old. Nice heavy magnet and decient materials. )

The idiot cut the wires on top of the woofer then apparently once he figured out he had seperated all sound from everything but the woofer tried to twist and tape a 1in wire onto the connections to repair it. All his repair was sitting ON TOP OF THE WOOFER PART OF THE 6x9. Thus short heaven - Sound Hell.

I told the owner he could just go to Radio Shack and get another set probably for $30-$50 or give me $20 for my time and I could with no guaranties try to repair them.


----------



## S10laynframe

> _Originally posted by The Assassyn_@May 18 2006, 07:35 AM~5450034
> *Just installed a CD in a friends car. Simply unhooked the old sony and hooked up the new one using the same harness. Ran RCA's and all that and subs beat fine. But 6x9's ( Which were old as hell and garbage before install. ) REALY sound bad now and are going nutz. And the deck gives a failure message when its turned on.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> I am thinking the wiring for the 6X9's are bad. Cant be the front speakers because they are not connected as he has not got any yet for the car. ( Its a old monte ).
> *



Its telling you that you failed to buy a good head unit!! 

Anyways :biggrin: 

I dont think the problem with the failure message is a direct cause of your degrading sound quality, that could be a host of other things. But the hu is going into protection or failing to initialize something, if it's warrantied, I would see about having it serviced.


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by The Assassyn_@May 19 2006, 10:51 AM~5456808
> *I figured out what the problem was. the speakers were "CRAP" someone blew them and apparently tried to "rewire" them on the cone with electrical take and cut up speaker wire. *





> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@May 19 2006, 01:59 PM~5457860
> *I dont think the problem with the failure message is a direct cause of your degrading sound quality, that could be a host of other things. But the hu is going into protection or failing to initialize something, if it's warrantied, I would see about having it serviced.
> *


Didn't you read his post homie?


----------



## The Assassyn

Well I didnt fail to buy a good head-unit. I accomplished in selling a decient one. Just had a unusual quirk in the install that I wasnt sure of. I ws told the speakers were good but I should have from the start suspected them. Usualy I work a problem from the rear... Like alot of things.  

If hte speakers sound like crap I usualy.

Check the speakers
Check the wiring from the speakers
Check the amp or headunit ( whatevers next in the chain. )
And so forth till I figure it out.

NEVER take a customers word for it that something that you didnt install, is good.

I honestly think he was going to blame me for a "crappy" install. 

I did him a favor. this is all i did.

1. I redid all the wiring in his dash. ( He had a theft that led to a fire in the dash. I had to do a complete rewire. )

2. Not only installed his Headunit but gave him a CUSTOm looking cutout for his new Headunit. ( I used a dremel the last person apparently used a warm butter knife. Mine looks factory. )

3. Ran 4 guage wire as well as added all fuses and a power distribution block threw the car. ( Had to drill threw the firewall and of course seal it. ) 4 guage also of course for ground.

4. Connected his Speakers up and set them up to work properly with his amp.

The whole thing cost me about $80.00 90.00 in materials ( Power distribution block is digital and costed $40.00 - 4 Guage wiring kit for amp $25-30.00 - Shielded RCA's - ect. ) alone and took like 5hrs.

His cost out of pocket? $150.00 I think HE is the one that got off. Oh and not only that I got him a new in the box sony Headunit with a remote for $75.00 one that retails here for $180.00.


Just had to get it right because the real reason i did it is because the summer is comming up and the guy could bring alot more local people for buisness. The cash honestly was a bonus. Hell i got two more jobs already just from him showing people at his job. :thumbsup:


----------

